# got my PSE done finally!!



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

ur hunting with those fatties?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

PSE Kid said:


> ur hunting with those fatties?


ahh crap, forgot to put those pics in, here ya go:

BTW: the weights will be powder coated before deer season.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

looks good, dont shoot another tv tho :wink:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Lol I remember that! Looks great!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good dude, I wanna see some 60x games


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

sure looks good happy shooting.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Looks good dude, I wanna see some 60x games


its not a spot bow!! haha


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, maybe I'm just slow but...

Don't you generally turning your hunting bow into your 3d bow and your indoor spots bow into your field bow?? Or just switch to the lightspeeds (you said it yourself they fly better) and use your elite for all target stuff and save the PSE for hunting and maybe indoor paper animals? Personally, when i switched to using just one bow for all target shooting, 3d included, I became alot more comfortable with it, my scores went up, and my execution got better. Just my 2 cents


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you shoot good long range with it it will tear ir up indoors


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Mathewsju said:


> Ok, maybe I'm just slow but...
> 
> Don't you generally turning your hunting bow into your 3d bow and your indoor spots bow into your field bow?? Or just switch to the lightspeeds (you said it yourself they fly better) and use your elite for all target stuff and save the PSE for hunting and maybe indoor paper animals? Personally, when i switched to using just one bow for all target shooting, 3d included, I became alot more comfortable with it, my scores went up, and my execution got better. Just my 2 cents


its not worth switching arrows back and forth from fatboys to lightspeeds. i cant use lightspeeds for 3d.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> its not worth switching arrows back and forth from fatboys to lightspeeds. i cant use lightspeeds for 3d.


Why is that?? You don't need fat arrows for 3d, trust me

And if you're really hell bent on 2 different arrows, it doesn't really matter. I've used 2 different arrows without changin up a bow and both sets flew just fine


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Mathewsju said:


> Why is that?? You don't need fat arrows for 3d, trust me
> 
> And if you're really hell bent on 2 different arrows, it doesn't really matter. I've used 2 different arrows without changin up a bow and both sets flew just fine


josh, you will never see a big time actual 3d shooter shoot skinny arrows. i don't shoot field enough to screw around with the elite, the pse doesn't get used till hunting season so i set it up. fat arrows get me more points on a course, and give a ton of people more confidence, which they do.. that's why i shoot them. if i were to use two different arrows, i would have to move my rest, and resight in every time, now look what i did, i have two bows that i shoot at the same skill level, set up for two different things.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks really nice!

Sure got a lot of weights on the dish...lol.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Looks really nice!
> 
> Sure got a lot of weights on the dish...lol.


nah, its only 10oz, it makes it like 12-13 oz on the end total. all custom made weights too. but i cant tell the difference!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice bow, and nice shop! Ours is a mess and a half, if not more so:lol:

Clear something up for me folks, as I shoot trad and am sure my mind set is a little different. What's the point of shooting something different for ever different aspect of archery? I mean, if you hunt then wouldn't you want to be as accurate as possible with that rig, which means you'd adjust to get as accurate as you could on targets and 3D? I mean, is there enough money or incenetive involved in targets/3D to try and milk any advantage possible?

I've always wondered, just curious. My friends and I shooting trad just use our hunting bows for everything, tweaking it to get the most accuracy while maintaining lethality when the broadheads go on and the field points come off.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i use my elite(white bow) for 3d only because its what i shoot the most. i shoot the same skill level with both bows. the reason i have this one set up this way is because it is already set up for hunting with a different sight. i dont use it for anything during this time of year, so why not set it up as a screw around bow. you know? i can switch sights and stab and arrows in the matter of 5 minutes, so its that easy, for the elite(white bow) i would have to resight in, move my rest, and so on. i dont shoot field enough to screw with my white bow, so that is why i set this one up like this.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kegan said:


> Nice bow, and nice shop! Ours is a mess and a half, if not more so:lol:
> 
> Clear something up for me folks, as I shoot trad and am sure my mind set is a little different. What's the point of shooting something different for ever different aspect of archery? I mean, if you hunt then wouldn't you want to be as accurate as possible with that rig, which means you'd adjust to get as accurate as you could on targets and 3D? I mean, is there enough money or incenetive involved in targets/3D to try and milk any advantage possible?
> 
> I've always wondered, just curious. My friends and I shooting trad just use our hunting bows for everything, tweaking it to get the most accuracy while maintaining lethality when the broadheads go on and the field points come off.


That is what I do for now, I just shoot my rxt (its my only bow lol) for hunting, and then 3d in the spring just to keep my skill level up for hunting, I dont know how hardcore 12 ring is with hunting and 3D but I would not really want to buy a separate bow for 3d, or separate arrows, my skinny epics do the trick, because I dont need to the confidence of using a fatter arrow. Then come deer season I am driving tacks without changing a thing.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

12-Ring- So what I'm gathering is you just have the bows, and you're just trying to make the most use from them? Now I can understand that, makes perfect sense.

Outdoorsman3- That's more what I'm thinking. I keep building different bows but when I get a good one I usually just stick with that, and the same goes with arrows. Surely if it were a matter of winning titles/trophies/prizes my focus might shift.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kegan said:


> Outdoorsman3- That's more what I'm thinking. I keep building different bows but when I get a good one I usually just stick with that, and the same goes with arrows. Surely if it were a matter of winning titles/trophies/prizes my focus might shift.


yeah, why change when its workin good?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

there is a sayin, beware the man with one rifle, cause he's good with it... same holds true to bows

its just more fun to have more than 1


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> That is what I do for now, I just shoot my rxt (its my only bow lol) for hunting, and then 3d in the spring just to keep my skill level up for hunting, I dont know how hardcore 12 ring is with hunting and 3D but I would not really want to buy a separate bow for 3d, or separate arrows, my skinny epics do the trick, because I dont need to the confidence of using a fatter arrow. Then come deer season I am driving tacks without changing a thing.


i have a seperate bow for 3d and indoor actually, im trying to make the pse get used a bit.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

yep Dylan thats the way to go about it! if you got confidence in Fat arrow then by all means shoot them for 3d..field just isnt popular enough around around here to get all hell bent on setting up a bow for field..especially the Elite.

think you could play the game just fine with that PSE after seeing what you and Bob did on that 75 yard buffalo in kenosha..cant believe some kid had me believing Fatboys cant shoot past 40 yards lol!!! was pretty cool looking at a fatshaft and a lightspeed in the 4" circle..


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im pretty hardcore in 3d, i shoot 3d 3 times a week.. and i dont shoot the same course all the time, because that makes 3d boring, and after shooting the same course, you kinda get the idea on how far the targets are, since they barely move them every week, and dont score 12's.

if you shoot a different course every week, it still stays challenging.. thats the name of 3d, always set up different, not the same.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont fully understand... why do you need a chair around your waste during 3d shoots?


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont fully understand... why do you need a chair around your waste during 3d shoots?


The chair doesnt go around your waste! go to a packed 40 target or a ASA shoot...not unusual to be on the course for 3 or 4 hours..nice to beable to take a seat once in a while. go peak around the 3d forums.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh, haha that would suck.. I always go around 7 am, and I go alone so guys always let me shoot thru


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh, haha that would suck.. I always go around 7 am, and I go alone so guys always let me shoot thru


Yeah, I hate it when you get behind the huge group of "pros" that stand around and glass for 5min. and take for ever to shoot, than once they finally shoot they stand there talk about the shot. And to make it even better, they don't let you shoot through. lol

It's not all that bad though; it beats being in school or at work.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Yeah, I hate it when you get behind the huge group of "pros" that stand around and glass for 5min. and take for ever to shoot, than once they finally shoot they stand there talk about the shot. And to make it even better, they don't let you shoot through. lol
> 
> It's not all that bad though; it beats being in school or at work.


i dont mind that, cause it teaches me some things to watch them.... i take about 3-4 every shot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

SET THE HOOK said:


> nice to beable to take a seat once in a while. .


Um... just sit on the ground? You'll conserve more energy than you would expend carrying that thing around...


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

kegan said:


> Um... just sit on the ground? You'll conserve more energy than you would expend carrying that thing around...



Hmmm..if you think thats heavy and it takes energy to carry it around...you better hit the weights! yeah so sitting on the ground in the mud,dry dirts,with the Ants and other bugs, poison ivy and whatever else you can think of is easier then sitting on the stool that probably weighs a pound or tw...have atter!!! simplify!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

SET THE HOOK said:


> Hmmm..if you think thats heavy and it takes energy to carry it around...you better hit the weights! yeah so sitting on the ground in the mud,dry dirts,with the Ants and other bugs, poison ivy and whatever else you can think of is easier then sitting on the stool that probably weighs a pound or tw...have atter!!! simplify!!!!


I'm in excellent shape, but carring a seat around for hours just because you're afraid of a few little bugs and some dust seems like a needless waste of energy in my book.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

kegan said:


> I'm in excellent shape, but carring a seat around for hours just because you're afraid of a few little bugs and some dust seems like a needless waste of energy in my book.


my dad could not sit on the ground if he tried, and im not afraid of jack **** in the woods, the chair weights under a pound, and is nothing to carry, so why not take it? some people arent in as good as shape as others, i'd like to see you go to a 3d shoot that takes 6-8 hours and sit on the hard ground, when your trying to look professional(ASA rule) and not be dirty, go ahead and sit on the muddy, dirty ground, while ill be in a white shirt and khaki shorts looking brand new and not dirty, because of a 1 pound chair.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> my dad could not sit on the ground if he tried, and im not afraid of jack **** in the woods, the chair weights under a pound, and is nothing to carry, so why not take it? some people arent in as good as shape as others, i'd like to see you go to a 3d shoot that takes 6-8 hours and sit on the hard ground, when your trying to look professional(ASA rule) and not be dirty, go ahead and sit on the muddy, dirty ground, while ill be in a white shirt and khaki shorts looking brand new and not dirty, because of a 1 pound chair.


There are rules that you can't get dirty? That affects your score? Huh, doesn't sound like the competition for me, bit too pretentious and stuffy. Then again, I don't shoot a high dollar compound rig either, and couldn't afford one if I tried. I'm just a poor roofer who builds his own longbows. Guess I wouldn't be fit to join your club, eh?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

its an appearance thing, its not professional like to be muddy and dirty... and what are you trying to say about the compound stuff?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

As much as i don't like the dresscode for shoots, it does help display shooters in a professional manner... mostly it comes down to you have to wear polo shirts or collard shirts and no jeans


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> As much as i don't like the dresscode for shoots, it does help display shooters in a professional manner... mostly it comes down to you have to wear polo shirts or collard shirts and no jeans


ASA is collard shirts with anything you want for jeans or something, they just cant be cut offs or have the fraying, and they must not be holy, and they have to be sewn at the bottom.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ok, thanks dylan.. i knew it was collard but i assumed it was no jeans either... i do have to say that shooting 3d in a shooter shirt is tough, they don't breath and you get hot


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

ASA has rules about what you can wear (khakis and a collard shirt). I think what Dylan's trying to say is the chair's easy enough to carry around yet has a greater advantages over sitting on the ground, especially when you're wearing nice clothes. I know I wouldn't have a problem sitting on the ground at a local shoot when I'm not wearing anything to nice, but if I were to be at a shoot that requires me to dress up a little, I'd rather not sit in the dirt. And you must admit, a chair is more comfortable than a the ground...especially after 6-8hrs:wink:.

I'm sure that Dylan's not implying that your not good enough, in fact you are more than good enough! You just need to dress up a little in the case of an ASA shoot. You don't have to bring a chair either if you don't want; just a personal preference thing.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Whoops, my post says khaki's (not that I'd really know, I don't shoot ASA).

I guess Dylan and Jacob were posting the whole time I was typing...lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My comment about compounds was about the fact that many of the rigs I see young children shooting cost more than my truck did, and that's not to consider the ones used by those who "take things more seriously". Compounds- as fantastic as they may be- aren't cheap, and I'm as broke as they come. 

Likewise, dress codes are fine but to have to apologize for a little dust on your pants seems to beg the question of whether it's a matter of being proffesional or pretentious. I bust my back roofing all day and can't scrub hard enough to remove the tar that's now imbedded into my skin- should I have to apologize for that? I carry myself as best I can but I refuse to allow unfounded arrogance to think it's better than me for something so stupid, regardless of the growing trend towards such shameful behavior by society at large. I'm far more intelligent than to allow others to think themselves my superiors based on differences in the clothes we wear, and the money saved from buying a seat to avoid some dust seems to show more intelligence than clean khakis.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

kegan said:


> My comment about compounds was about the fact that many of the rigs I see young children shooting cost more than my truck did, and that's not to consider the ones used by those who "take things more seriously". Compounds- as fantastic as they may be- aren't cheap, and I'm as broke as they come.
> 
> Likewise, dress codes are fine but to have to apologize for a little dust on your pants seems to beg the question of whether it's a matter of being proffesional or pretentious. I bust my back roofing all day and can't scrub hard enough to remove the tar that's now imbedded into my skin- should I have to apologize for that? I carry myself as best I can but I refuse to allow unfounded arrogance to think it's better than me for something so stupid, regardless of the growing trend towards such shameful behavior by society at large. I'm far more intelligent than to allow others to think themselves my superiors based on differences in the clothes we wear, and the money saved from buying a seat to avoid some dust seems to show more intelligence than clean khakis.


i paid absolutely nothing for the chair, i have had it for years, it costed 3 bucks for the duct tape, thats it, i had everything else, and it has nothing to do with people thinking your less than you are cuz of clothes, its like when you go to an interview, you wear nice clothes to look professional, same with big shoots, its just to look professional.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

kegan said:


> My comment about compounds was about the fact that many of the rigs I see young children shooting cost more than my truck did, and that's not to consider the ones used by those who "take things more seriously". Compounds- as fantastic as they may be- aren't cheap, and I'm as broke as they come.
> 
> Likewise, dress codes are fine but to have to apologize for a little dust on your pants seems to beg the question of whether it's a matter of being proffesional or pretentious. I bust my back roofing all day and can't scrub hard enough to remove the tar that's now imbedded into my skin- should I have to apologize for that? I carry myself as best I can but I refuse to allow unfounded arrogance to think it's better than me for something so stupid, regardless of the growing trend towards such shameful behavior by society at large. I'm far more intelligent than to allow others to think themselves my superiors based on differences in the clothes we wear, and the money saved from buying a seat to avoid some dust seems to show more intelligence than clean khakis.


Well not really sure why the chair comments came out from yah, you may have your opinion but if you started a thread on the chair in the 3d forum..i bet you would take a beating they are quite popular.

Now that you are pretty young what 18 or 19? and your complaining about busting your tail on a roof all day..Really? did you ever think what your body will feel like when your 40+? heck i was a rough carpenter for 15 years then moved indoors to MFG where i bust tail all day.lifting, bending...all i got out of it is 7 herniated disc's in my spine! 3 in the neck 2 in the lower back and 2 in the middle of my spine. and im pretty sure alot of archers have similar jobs....and your really going to come on here tell people its takes to much energy to carry a little shooting chair on a course if its a long? you really think it takes more energy for me to carry a chair or get my screwed up body off the ground?


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

SET THE HOOK said:


> Well not really sure why the chair comments came out from yah, you may have your opinion but if you started a thread on the chair in the 3d forum..i bet you would take a beating they are quite popular.
> 
> Now that you are pretty young what 18 or 19? and your complaining about busting your tail on a roof all day..Really? did you ever think what your body will feel like when your 40+? heck i was a rough carpenter for 15 years then moved indoors to MFG where i bust tail all day.lifting, bending...all i got out of it is 7 herniated disc's in my spine! 3 in the neck 2 in the lower back and 2 in the middle of my spine. and im pretty sure alot of archers have similar jobs....and your really going to come on here tell people its takes to much energy to carry a little shooting chair on a course if its a long? you really think it takes more energy for me to carry a chair or get my screwed up body off the ground?


Amen. Enough with the fricken chair debate.... It's easier for Dylan so he uses it. Is that tool belt you wear on those roofs too heavy? I suppose you could throw your tools on the ground or all over the roof rather than carrying a "heavy" tool belt.


----------

